# Need expert help, cant load VB6 LE



## plithero (Feb 6, 2002)

PLease help me I am at a total loss.

When I try to install the VB6 LE program this is what happens.

I put the CD in a drive and a dialogue box opens displaying

'Installation Wizard for Visual Basic 6.0 Learning Edition'
When I click the Next button another dialogue box appears

displaying the following,

'setup has encountered a problem and needs to close........'
'we have created an error report....'
'to see what data this report contains click here....'

When I click it reads,

Error signature,
AppName: vs60wiz.exe AppVer:6.0.0.8167 ModName: ntdll.dll
ModVer: 5.1.2600.0 Offset: 000072bd

It gives me the following option,
'To view technical information about the error report, click here'

When I do, it reads,

Exception information
Code: 0xc0000005 Flags: 0x00000000
Record: 0x

When I click back to the 'setup has encountered a problem and needs

to close' dialogue box, I am given the option of either sending the

error report to Microsoft or exiting, in either case the dialogue

box closes, and that's that.

This CD loaded into my Sisters system no problem, I've tried it in

both of my CD drives and I have never had a problem loading a

program before everything else loads OK.

Any ideas?
Paul
[email protected]


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

closing duplicate, view this thread
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=67856


----------

